
Real-Time Grass and Other Procedural Objects on Terrain (2015) - mpweiher
http://jcgt.org/published/0004/01/02/
======
petermcneeley
If your wonder what really amazing realtime grass might look like in a video
game. (Fifa 17) [https://youtu.be/WLsPstW0iGQ](https://youtu.be/WLsPstW0iGQ)

~~~
TeMPOraL
Isn't the grass on that video just a hi-res bitmap texture on flat ground?
Sure looks like it.

~~~
m-p-3
I'm not sure, it's hard to see on that video, but it doesn't seem flat if you
look at the players' shadows.

------
VikingCoder
I just want to remind people what an "Archaeologist Adventure" game used to
look like:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xm_W_OKX7Vo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xm_W_OKX7Vo)

Vs what it looks like recently:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_soGNaCrRiU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_soGNaCrRiU)

